# New crap 2MB data plan for $15/month at Rogers and Fido



## Saffy (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been reading the iphone and data plan threads with interest.

For a couple of years, I've had a rogers option which gives me 5MB of data for $5. (It was originally only 2MB but they upgraded it to 5MB sometime last year.) Now, it seems that they've gone back to a 2MB "plan", only it costs $15/month and you are locked-in for 3 years! (And a $100 early-termination-fee ETF if you cancel.) (Fido and Rogers now have (surprise!) the same data plans.)

The $25/month plan gives you 500MB, which indicates that they don't expect anyone to actually buy the $15/month plan. (Who would pay $15/month for 2MB?)

So, I'm wondering, if I buy an iphone at Rogers, put just keep my voice plan with the 5MB option, and sign up for the 3-year contract, can I pay $199 (or $249) to get an iphone?

I'm not under a contract currently, so do you think this will work? Any suggestions on what to watch out for would be appreciated.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes. As long as you accept that it's a 3 year deal you can get the iPhone with whatever voice plan and data plan you want. You can also choose to opt out of data and rely on wifi while having Rogers block all data at the source (which if you are only going to have 5MB I would HIGHLY suggest doing and just forget the data).

The phone cost will depend on your base voice plan. If I recall if your voice plan was $30 or under you pay $249 and $31 and over you pay $199.

That being said, get it through Fido and avoid the SAF, earlier evenings etc...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

There is the excellent deal for $30 which has 500 MB, 10,000 txts, CID, VVM... only with Rogers though.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 14, 2009)

MomentsofSanity: I only check my (IMAP) email occasionally with my current phone, and 5MB seems like plenty. But I gather with the iphone there is network usage that is hard to notice or control (e.g. weather, stocks). If I never open the web browser, is 5MB really too small and I'm almost guaranteed to go over?

The 5MB data plan and Fido's $35 activation fee is the only thing tying me to Rogers. If I just cancelled all data, then I could go with Fido and pay their $15,$20 or $25 plan. (However, the $6 "iphone charge" a Fido user mentioned in another thread made me a bit nervous.)

Adrian: I couldn't find anything about the $30 plan at rogers. iphone plans are $60 and $75. "Smart phone" plan is 500MB but is $45.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone
Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

Have they hidden it somewhere?


----------



## Saffy (Jan 14, 2009)

I just called Roger's and they confirmed that I could keep my current phone plan with the 5MB data option, but went on and on about how that was no recommended as the iphone was an "internet device" and is always connected and transferring data, blah, blah.

There doesn't seem to be any reason to stick with Rogers. 5MB of data is just enough to get into trouble with, so i guess i'll just turn off EDGE and have to live with wifi until the prices come down to earth.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Saffy,

The $30 smartphone package is not advertised. It comes with basically unlimited txt, cd, visual voicemail and 500 MB it is by far the best addition to voice package plan you will find for the price.

I am cheap as hell and I scooped it up the second I heard about it


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

5MB is not enough for an iPhone - but as reccomended, the $30 Smartphone bundle is really the way to go. It's $30 Smartphone Value Pack for 10,000 SMS, CID, VVM, an 500MB of data (which is plenty for an iPhone unless you stream a lot of internet radio).

This bundle is not advertised!
If you don't care about Visual Voicemail, you can get the $20 Smartphone Value Pack which is really meant for Blackberries, still includes 500MB of data and CID/VM.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> 5MB is not enough for an iPhone - but as reccomended, the $30 Smartphone bundle is really the way to go. It's $30 Smartphone Value Pack for 10,000 SMS, CID, VVM, an 500MB of data (which is plenty for an iPhone unless you stream a lot of internet radio).
> 
> This bundle is not advertised!
> If you don't care about Visual Voicemail, you can get the $20 Smartphone Value Pack which is really meant for Blackberries, still includes 500MB of data and CID/VM.


Kevin,

Does the $20 one still have the 10,000 txts. Cause I will easily trade up $10/month for stupid VVM. I don't need it that badly...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Well it's really for blackberries so depends on which rep you get. Ya i'm pretty sure it does have 10000 SMS.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Well it's really for blackberries so depends on which rep you get. Ya i'm pretty sure it does have 10000 SMS.


That's the one you got that your were describing in the old threat, think eh?

That one doesn't come with 500MB but unlimited BB email. I tried to get that one too and the lady said that it was an error and wasn't available for iPhones...


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

I actually had this plan accidentally applied to my account at one time.. guess they fixed their system since then?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

We have two iPhone's on Fido and haven't seen the $6 fee that the one member talked about. We're both on the $60 iPhone plan as Fido doesn't have the $30 iPhone addon plan that Rogers has....though with the no SAF fee it works out to be about the same price...only no Call Display


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

On hold right now trying to get this... the guy said that my old sony Z250 or whatever it was still shows up in their list, therefore it is not eligable for this promo. I told him that I've long since disposed of this phone, and am now using a first gen iphone. He said it doesn't matter cuz the sim card is registered to a sony, and that phone isn't eligible for a data plan...

Started to argue a bit and he said that he doesn't have the power to make any changes... asked to be transfered to someone that does have "the power"


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

scandy said:


> On hold right now trying to get this... the guy said that my old sony Z250 or whatever it was still shows up in their list, therefore it is not eligable for this promo. I told him that I've long since disposed of this phone, and am now using a first gen iphone. He said it doesn't matter cuz the sim card is registered to a sony, and that phone isn't eligible for a data plan...
> 
> Started to argue a bit and he said that he doesn't have the power to make any changes... asked to be transfered to someone that does have "the power"


....sooooo what happened?


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Got transfered around, but was in a hurry so just hung up. I'm going to go at it again Monday morning when hopefully the people with "the power" will be there.


----------

